

Jq: sed for JSON data - reinhardt
http://stedolan.github.io/jq/tutorial/

======
dozzie
Nice, but there's more comprehensive toolset already:
[https://metacpan.org/release/App-
RecordStream](https://metacpan.org/release/App-RecordStream)

